# Good bridge to castnet for mullet?



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey folks,

Ijust got a new mullet net for christmas, my old net aka "StumpFinder" bit the dust a year or so ago in Mulat Bayou, I was wondering if anyone knows a good bridge to cast off of thatis obstruction free. Thanks.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

You could try the beach side of Bob Sikes bridge.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats the best spot I know of also. Best in the afternoon on a moving tide. Good luck !!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *vietvet (12/26/2007)*Hey folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ijust got a new mullet net for christmas, my old net aka "StumpFinder" bit the dust a year or so ago in Mulat Bayou, I was wondering if anyone knows a good bridge to cast off of thatis obstruction free. Thanks.


 "Stumpfinder"...... Thats a good one.:clap


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

what do you mean by "beach side"?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Go through the toll gate, and walk on the "beach side" of bob sikes.(not the pensacola side)


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

okay, i wasn't sure if you were talkin about the parkin lot before the toll bridge or after you pass the tolls, thanks man.


----------

